# Paypal Button Help - not adding in shipping fee



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't really understand what's happening. 

I'm creating paypal buttons and pasting the code into my page. For some reason, it's not adding the shipping fee in the cart. 

Would someone mind taking a look at the code to see what's wrong?

upnorthoutfitters.com/mens_upnorth.htm

Just be careful, this is a live cart.


----------



## fcgw (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Paypal Button Help*

Hey there I checked your code it says: 

<input type="hidden" name="no_shipping" value="2"> 

You may need to go into your paypal prolfile and make check your shipping preferences and make sure your changes took effect and recreate your button and add it again.

If that does not resolve your problem then contact tech support at paypal.

Also nice site I like your add to cart buttons

LaTonya


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Paypal Button Help*

Hmmm....

Still not working. I've searched through all my paypal preferences and can't figure out why this is happening.

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## fcgw (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Paypal Button Help*

Can u walk me through what you did


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you going to Profile > Setup Shipping Calculations?










Then did you follow the 3 steps and make sure you saved your changes?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Ahhh...Yes!

Thanks Rodney. I didn't know that was there. I don't remember those options before.

Thanks!


----------



## fcgw (Jun 13, 2007)

I Am Glad That He You Figured It Out. I Was Going To Walk Him Through The Same Steps

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

Do any of you guys know a way to specify different shipping rates for different countries? It will only let me set different rates depending on the total price.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Go to Shipping Calculator and Auction Management Solutions by AuctionInc test drive the shipping cart its really cheap too. 2 week trial,, thats what I use and it lets you select different carriers and it shows their prices, and international shipping etc. check it out!

R.


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

That looks perfect - except I'm based in Australia! Bummer.

Thanks anyway.


----------

